# Queretaro, Guadalajara, monterrey -- cual de todos



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Estimado Mountain bikers,

Primero que todo, saludos de Seattle WA, Segundo perdona me por mi español. Ingles es mi lengua natal.

Bueno vamos al punto.

Esto considerando un contrato para un trabajo en México. Puedo vivir en cualquier ciudad en México siempre y cuando tenga acceso a un aeropuerto internacional. Tengo unas preguntas. Tomen en cuenta – tengo dos hijas y voy a estar viajando

Otra cosa – he viajado desde hace 15 anos a México y el resto de latino América y Con respecto al tema de seguridad y México nunca tuve ninguna preocupación del todo He viajado a Colombia en los anos 90 y aun en Colombia no era tan mal como lo presentaba la prensa. A esos exajerados no les hago caso pero quando te toca pues te toca.

1. me cuentan amigos mexicanos que la seguridad cada dia esta empeorando mas y mas y como tengo familia que lo debo pensar

2. Montar bicicleta es muy importante para mi – me gustaría vivir en Guadalajara ya que esta cerca a la playa y aquí en seattle solo tenemos unos cuantos meses de calor y sol. qual ciudad tiene las mejores opciones para montar MtBike

3. Mi esposa quiere vivir en queretaro por que tenemos familia en el DF y el tema de seguridad pero por lo que veo es que GUA tiene mas opciones de pedalear.

4. Monterrey es otra opción pero lo que entiendo es que entere mas cerca a la frontera mas complicado se pone la seguridad.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola Slo-Mo:

Cualquiera de las 3 ciudades tiene opciones cercanas para practicar MTB, entonces ese punto no deberá ser problema.

En cuanto a la inseguridad:

Guadalajara y Queretaro son tranquilos por ahora, pero eso puede cambiar en cualquier momento. En estos momentos estoy en Yahualica, a 100 km de Guadalajara, y ayer por la noche encontré a 2 personas comiendo unos tacos en la calle, cada uno cargando un AK-47 como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo. Se dice que hay una guerra de cárteles para ver quien controla la plaza de Guadalajara, asi que la violencia se podría trasladar hacia alla en el corto plazo.

Monterrey en estos momentos es complicado, ha habido algunos enfrentamientos en la zona urbana, en las carreteras hacia Tamaulipas hay presencia de narcos.

Por ultimo, mi esposa es colombiana, y este fin de semana pasado platicabamos con mi suegro acerca de la inseguridad y violencia aqui en Mexico, el dice que nunca en Colombia estuvo tan fuerte como aquí. Aqui te matan por deporte. Los tipos que tienen las armas te pueden disparar con la misma facilidad de que matan una cucaracha, solo por hacer correr la sangre:
http://www.juarezpress.com/n/29715.html


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

slowmotion said:


> Estimado Mountain bikers,
> 
> Esto considerando un contrato para un trabajo en México. Puedo vivir en cualquier ciudad en México siempre y cuando tenga acceso a un aeropuerto internacional. Tengo unas preguntas. Tomen en cuenta - tengo dos hijas y voy a estar viajando
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, considering where you are coming from, even in our rainy season you are going to find it dry, no matter which of the three you choose.
You must understand that my opinion might be biased, but, I would say go Guad, we have
plenty of rides close to the city and depending where you live, even pedaling distance. For epic rides we have the Sierra del Tigre and the Sierra Madre foothills 2 hours away.
As far as insecurity, we had a couple of incidents in the city and surroundings, but, nothing compared to what has happened in other parts of the country.
Preferí escribirlo en Inglés, pero si prefieres practicar Español....
Hope this helps


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi slo-mo, 

Del mtb, como otros ya han dicho, cualquiera de los lugares es buenos por lo que ese no es un tema.

Por el tema de seguridad, este si es un punto que yo consideraría, más si vas a estar viajando y tu esposa e hija se van a quedar solas. En general, en el pais a aumentado y cambiado la inseguridad; antes tenias miedo que te asaltaran, ahora tienes miedo que te toque una bala perdida o estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado.

Mi perspectiva, viviendo en la ciudad de Mexico, es que las ciudades más seguras son:

Queretaro
Ciudad de México 
Guadalajara (pero puede cambiar)
Puebla??? (last_biker can infrom you better, i don´t know)

Ahora bien, la Ciudad de México tiene los conflictos de cualquier ciudad grande, mucho tráfico y mucha contaminación; pero también tiene las bondades de toda gran ciudad en cuestion de entretenimiento, variedades, etc.

Queretaro es muy segura hasta donde se, mucha gente joven, preparada y emprendedora. No debe haber tanto trafico, pero igual no hay tanta variedad. Es una ciudad más pequeña.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Así como en el thread de "Robos en Guadalajara", invito a todos quienes postean en este foro para que seamos objetivos y concretos al momento de hacer afirmaciones que tengan que ver con el delicado tema de la inseguridad en México, para no crear pánico ni delirios de persecución. Afirmar que _"aquí [en México] te matan por deporte"_ es, con todo respeto, una exageración que no muestra una realidad objetiva. No sé por ejemplo en qué se basen para afirmar que _"la inseguridad y la violencia nunca estuvieron tan fuertes en Colombia como hoy en México"_, porque las estadísticas hoy en día indican que hay más posibilidades de morir asesinado en Colombia que en México. Aquí los números. ¿No confían en la Wikipedia? Aquí los datos de la ONU.

Es cierto, la violencia y la inseguridad en México se han incrementado y es algo que hay que tomar en cuenta (aquí un análisis estadístico reciente). Pero difiero de las afirmaciones de JackStephen, ya que tampoco vivimos rodeados de francotiradores que matan transeúntes a diestra y siniestra porque no tienen otra cosa mejor que hacer. Y tampoco es bueno generalizar: no en todo México, a todas horas y en todo lugar está el crimen organizado viendo a ver a quien joden.

Finalmente, mi recomendación para slowmotion: vente a vivir a Guadalajara. La seguridad es relativamente buena, todo un bosque para rodar junto a la ciudad (solo hay que apurarse, porque poco a poco lo estamos acabando) y la playa a 3 horas de distancia en automóvil. ¿Quieres viajar al DF? 6 horas manejando.

Saludos.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

The Last Biker me mando un PM con excelente información. Me informo de que Puebla tiene aeropuerto internacional. Ese detalle yo no lo sabia. Una vez estuve en Puebla pero era un viaje de carrera. Si acepto este contrato me voy a dar una vuelta a todas las ciudades mencionadas y porsupesto a Puebla. Sinceramente me esta gustando el idea de Puebla. Guadalajara es la que mas me gusta pero a mi esposa no le gusto a Guadalajara. Ella es Mexicana y se quere ir a Cuernavaca o tepostlan (sp?) -- Puebla seria mas o menos por ese lado. Y finalmente -- la playa. Despues de vivir en este frio con unas playas muy lindas pero con aguas completamente heladas nesecito tener acceso to the DAMN beach! No more snow!

Por otro lado una pregunta que se me óvido – tengo una camioneta con placas USA del 2007. Con una visa FM3 yo me la puedo llevar a MX pero no le puedo consiguir las placas mexicanas. Lo que me preocupa es llamar atención. Que opinan ustedes. No me gusta tener que darles propina a la policia de transito pero no queiro comprar un auto nuevo.

Por ultimo – gracias. Toda esta información me sirve mucho.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Slo-Mo,

Soy extranjero viviendo aquí en Guadalajara. Te mandé un mensaje....

Saludos,


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Si los papeles estan en orden no tienes que darle "propina".. o mejor dicho "mordida" a los policias. En cuanto a llamar la atencion.... no estoy seguro. Aqui, en la ciudad de mexico al menos, seguro que la policia te detendria de vez en cuando, pero si todo esta en orden no hay ningun problema. La gente que da mordida, es por que ha infringido algun reglamento, o por que simplemente no comprende sus derechos; pero creeme, los policias si conocen tus derechos y no te podran hacer ni exigir nada si todo esta en orden y se dan cuenta que conoces tus derechos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, soy de la cuidad de mexico y creo que tu mejor opcion es el d.f (hay inseguridad pero no esta la cosa como la frontera con los narcos), y si te gusta la bici hay muchas opciones tanto al sur, norte y poniente de la cuidad (entre 30-40 mins sin trafico claro) puedes llegar a cualquier punto de bici de montaña de la cuidad (ajusco,desierto de los leones,marquesa,chiluca) y bueno tienes una gran cuidad que tiene de todo (claro con mil problemas) pero creo que sige siendo una buena cuidad, otro punto, ultimamente e visto mucha gente extranjera en bici por los rumbos del desierto de los leones creo que eso es muy bueno, suerte


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

blatido, viste el link que dejé en mi anterior post? si no te matan por deporte, como llamas tu a que de un vehiculo le disparan a un par de ciclistas que se habian detenido a tomar agua? en mi trabajo pasó: un chofer sale de la planta en su camion, casi inmediatamente se le empareja una escalade y empieza a darle cerrones. el chofer, tranquilo, esquivando la camioneta. asi lo trajeron un rato hasta que en un semaforo se baja el chofer de la escalade, se acerca al camion y le ofrece mil pesos al chofer. le dice: "compa, felicidades, habia apostado con mi camarada que si me tocabas el claxon una sola vez me bajaba y te daba un tiro, y que si no, te regalaba mil pesos. tomalos" eso es bastante racional no?

Acerca de Colombia, yo no te se decir, pero a mi me dió su opinión un ciudadano colombiano que vivió allá durante los años mas duros del narcotrafico, en una zona donde ademas habia presencia paramilitar y guerrilla. Si el lo dice, no habrá sido solo por hablar.
La diferencia con Mexico: allá la gente "normal" (como tu y yo, trabajadores, con casa y familia, no empresarios o millonarios) sabia que no se iban a meter con ellos, los "blancos" de los criminales eran otros. Aquí te encuentras con un descerebrado de estos y si le gusta tu camioneta, te la quita, asi de facil. 

Por ultimo, yo no dije que en todos lados, pero si en mas lugares que los que te muestran en los noticieros de Telerisa y TV apesta. De donde crees que la ONU saca sus datos? de los reportes oficiales, que como sabemos, nunca han reflejado la realidad. Si te vas a quedar con lo que ves en la tele, bien por ti.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

En cuestión de recomendar una ciudad a slowmotion cada quien tiene sus preferencias y gustos , todos muy respetables , ya que por lógica uno recomienda el lugar en el que vive , ya que si no fuera un buen lugar pues simplemente no se viviría en ese lugar !!!

Todas las ciudades mencionadas tienen sus ventajas y sus desventajas , unas más unas menos , aquí lo importante es ver si esas ventajas son las que uno busca y si se puede vivir con algunas de las desventajas , y eso ya depende de cada familia .

En mi caso personal , es la calidad de vida que me ofrece una ciudad la razón principal para radicar ahí.

Respecto a la seguridad , es un tema delicado del cual cada quien tiene sus puntos de vista , el mío es que ; no se puede tapar el sol con un dedo y que efectivamente se han presentado casos nefastos en diferentes partes del país , pero me parece que son hechos aislados aunque frecuentes pero que todavía gozamos de tranquilidad en muchas partes del país .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Precisamente por ser escéptico trato de no quedarme con los primeros comentarios con los que me encuentro y prefiero averiguar un poco más allá de lo que la gente dice, particularmente cuando se habla con afirmaciones a nivel general basándose en experiencias personales. Esto en muchos casos genera confusión y pánico, sobre todo tratándose de cuestiones de seguridad, tema delicado y calientito en México, razón por la cual debemos ser aún más cautelosos al momento de emitir opiniones.

Bueno, eso es lo que creo y por eso la invitación a la prudencia. Como toda invitación, cada quien sabe si la toma o la deja.

Saludos.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Slomo, casi estoy seguro que solo puedes internar tu vehiculo en Mexico por no mas de seis meses a la vez que sacas un permiso. Cuando el permiso se expira tienes que regresar a la frontera por un permiso nuevo.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

lalocotequinta said:


> Slomo, casi estoy seguro que solo puedes internar tu vehiculo en Mexico por no mas de seis meses a la vez que sacas un permiso. Cuando el permiso se expira tienes que regresar a la frontera por un permiso nuevo.


Nope, la ley dice que puedes entrar con tu auto, registrarlo temporalmente y el auto puede quedar en el país contigo por todo el tiempo que tienes un FM3 valido. Tengo 5 años con mi camioneta aquí.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

gdlals said:


> Nope, la ley dice que puedes entrar con tu auto, registrarlo temporalmente y el auto puede quedar en el país contigo por todo el tiempo que tienes un FM3 valido. Tengo 5 años con mi camioneta aquí.


Yeah man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

lalocotequinta said:


> Slomo, casi estoy seguro que solo puedes internar tu vehiculo en Mexico por no mas de seis meses a la vez que sacas un permiso. Cuando el permiso se expira tienes que regresar a la frontera por un permiso nuevo.


Solo por autos fronterizados.

Referente al OP, I'm also in the process of accepting an offer in Gudalajara. I have traveled in Mexico extensively and found Guadalajara (actually Zapopan) to be on the top of the list. I enjoyed Puebla as well, but would recommend you investigat how "international" that airport may be. Most likely, all international flights will route out of DF.

Check out Zapopan. Very nice, clean, safe, beautiful. The Bosque de la Primavera is very near, the peroferico circumvents the city, it is among the hottest spots for real estate in Mexico at this time. Querretero is only 2.5 hours by car, 4-5 hours by bus. The buses are very nice.

I would caution against Querretero simply due to the traffic. It is a very old, beautiful city with much to do and see, but the traffic situation is terrible. You will meet afternoon parking lots on what should be a "highway". But, on the bright side, San Miguel de Allende is only 30 minutes away.

And if you would actually consider moving to DF, you should have your head checked. You would have to drive at elast 30 to 45 minutes to get close to trails. And the smog is suffocating. There is a reason the US soccer team has never won in the Azteka.

If you do go, let me know and we can hit some trails. I'm moving at the end of October.

Saludos!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

sent you a PM

BTW -- Happy bicentennial mexico -- if the celebrations are anything like they are over here for the 4th everyone should be having a blast. wish i were there.



Flankerdog said:


> Solo por autos fronterizados.
> 
> Referente al OP, I'm also in the process of accepting an offer in Gudalajara. I have traveled in Mexico extensively and found Guadalajara (actually Zapopan) to be on the top of the list. I enjoyed Puebla as well, but would recommend you investigat how "international" that airport may be. Most likely, all international flights will route out of DF.
> 
> ...


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

[. And the smog is suffocating. There is a reason the US soccer team has never won in the Azteka.

C'mon, they haven't won there because they suck.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Flankerdog said:


> .
> 
> And the smog is suffocating. There is a reason the US soccer team has never won in the Azteka.
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Flankerdog said:


> ........
> And if you would actually consider moving to DF, you should have your head checked. You would have to drive at elast 30 to 45 minutes to get close to trails. And the smog is suffocating. There is a reason the US soccer team has never won in the Azteka.
> 
> If you do go, let me know and we can hit some trails. I'm moving at the end of October.
> ...


For what it's worth, yep, trails are not really close in DF, but, there are several places to ride that are not that far away.

I really like Guadalajara (or at least, the times I've traveled there, I haven't been there for about 4 years, so I don't know how it is right now). Queretaro is pretty cool, it's a city which I'd like to live in also. I don't know about having an international airport, more likely, you would take a bus to Mexico city, I think.

The main international hubs here are Mexico City, Guadalajara, Monterrey and Cancun.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The main international hubs here are Mexico City, Guadalajara, Monterrey and Cancun.


Un amigo vive en QRO (tambien viaja por trabajo) y el aeropuerto solo recibe vuelos de Continental de HOU y son pocas las frecuencias. Investiga eso. Desconozco como es en Puebla, pero la acotacion de Rzoz es acertada.

Si necesitas el aeropuerto internacional por cuestiones de "cash in lieu", te entiendo... pero bien podrias ver que tanto te conviene que te den los boletos directos a cualquier aeropuerto de Mexico. Creo que Continental es quien tiene mas destinos en Mexico y usa IAH (Bush Int'l en HOU) como hub.

Por seguridad, GDL, Puebla y Queretaro son buenas opciones. Monterrey olvidalo por el momento. Cualquier cosa que suene a Tamaulipas, tambien. Chihuahua esta bien, siempre que no te acerques a Cd. Juarez. Mexico tiene sus problemas como cualquier ciudad grande pero no esta tan mal como la prensa te lo pinta y de hecho mi esposa y yo hemos pensado en regresar para alla.

Por el puro MTB, la Cd. de Mexico es la mejor opcion. Tiene muchos lugares donde rodar y cerca estan Puebla, Queretaro, Hidalgo, en fin... el mejor MTB del pais al alcance. Eso si, tu camioneta seria poco practica en el DF por el tamaño y el trafico. A unas 6hrs de manejo hacia cualquier costa, tienes playa al alcance. Hacia el Pacifico esta Acapulco y hacia el Golfo, Veracruz. En Mexico no neva en casi ningun lado salvo en el Norte del pais cerca de la frontera y en la Sierra.

Queretaro es algo frio en invierno tambien, con algunas temperaturas debajo de 0C y heladas.

En lo de Colombia Vs Mexico, tengo amigos colombianos que vivieron alla durante la epoca de la guerrilla (de lugares tan disimilies como Santander, Bogota, Medellin, Cartagena) y no piensan ni locos regresar a Colombia... Supongo que cada quien habla de la feria segun le va.

Cierto es que hay lugares en que la cosa esta bastante mal, pero como ya han anotado, en gran parte del territorio nacional se puede vivir en paz, si bien es mejor conservar un bajo perfil y no ser ostentoso; pero eso es cierto para cualquier lugar del mundo.

La recomendacion de siempre para rodar en zonas rurales... PREGUNTA A LOS LOCALES donde rodar y donde no. Y no me refiero solo a los ciclistas locales, si no a la gente que vive por donde planeas pasar. A un amigo, una vez le dijeron... "Joven, no vaya usted para alla; no vaya a ser que amanezca con hormigas en la boca" Los locales siempre saben donde y se puede y no se puede pasar.

Cualquiera que sea tu decision, Felicidades! Mexico es un buen pais para vivir.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Lo que me gusta de puebla es que en caso que sea necesario puedo salir del DF. la mayoria de mis viajes serian hacia sud america. 

Ya estoy por firmar el contrato -- parece que esto me va funcionar. Voy a visitar a Puebla y todos lo demas para confirmar en persona que es lo que mas me conveien (sp?).

Lo del tema de my camioneta -- me la tengo que traer manejando. Estoy pensando bajar por baja y pasar de la paz a mazatlan via ferri. Pero por otro lado mi cunado me dice que por monterrey no esta mal la situacion pero yo no se que pensar. de la frontera a monterrey me parece un poco peligroso. que piensan ustedes? o por chihuahua?

con respecto a lo de colombia y mexico. yo les puedo decir (he pasado mucho tiempo en MX y Colo que los dos no se pueden comparar) eso si colombia era mas complicado. Yo viajaba cada mes por una semana minimo y muchas vezes por hasta 3 semanas y una vez por tres meses. Viajaba a medellin, cali, bogota, manizales y bucaramanga y muchos lugares en las afueras de esas ciudades. Todo esto desde 1993 hasta 1998 y varios viajes entre el 98 al 2004. En los anos 90 estaba muy pesado -- cada dia los cicarios mataban a mas de una persona en cada ciudad o sequestraban a personas. 

otra cosa yo tenia muchos amigos y nos ibamos de fiesta y haciamos mucha locuras. Porque te cuento esto -- porque les quero decir que conosco a colombia muy bien mas o meno como colombiano. Tambien he viajado a muchos lugares en MX -- se puede decir que conosco a MX mas o menos bien, solo que la ultima vez que estuve en MX fue hace 3 anos. Parece que much ha cambiado por eso hago las preguntas y no conosco nada de Mt biking en MX

Volviendo al tema -- Hoy colombia esta muy seguro -- porsupesto hay lugares (las fronteras con panama, venezuela y ecuador) donde sigue siendo muy peligroso (mas que MX) pero en las ciudades mencionadas arriba esta mucho, mucho mas seguro que en la frontera de MX. Eso me lo confirman mis amigos y me vale lo que dicen los payasos de las noticias o la UNO. En los anos 90 era mucho mas peligroso con sequestros, y otras cosas. 

En 2 ocasiones por poco me tocaba la violencia. Una vez que por una semana me escape -- en un vuelo que tomaba duranted cada viaje a colombia (bucaramanga a bogota) sequestraron al avion y nunca encontraron las 12 personas que viajaban en ese vuelo. tambien estallaron una boma cerca al hotel donde me quedaba. le suerte me estaba acompanando esos dias. 


bueno eso es todo por ahora -- si me voy a vivir a MX espero poder ir a pedaliar con algunos de ustedes. ahi se daran cuenta porque me llamo slomo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

slow : 

Te mando en email mas tarde.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

slowmotion said:


> Lo del tema de my camioneta -- me la tengo que traer manejando. Estoy pensando bajar por baja y pasar de la paz a mazatlan via ferri. Pero por otro lado mi cunado me dice que por monterrey no esta mal la situacion pero yo no se que pensar. de la frontera a monterrey me parece un poco peligroso. que piensan ustedes? o por chihuahua?


Tengo un amigo que manejó con su FJ Cruiser desde Texas hace 2 semanas. El pasó por el ruto El Paso - Juárez - Chihuahua - Aguas Calientes - GDL sin incidentes. 100% por cuota, 100% en el día.

Por el otro lado, tengo un amigo, un Sinaloense que no está manejando a Los Mochis por el momento por aviso de su familia en Sinaloa.

No quiero alarmarte, solamente dos puntos de referencia y nada más&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

gdlals said:


> 100% por cuota, 100% en el día.


Esa es la clave.

Trata de viajar de dia, por autopistas de cuota.

Incluso por Laredo-MTY-DF esta bien si sigues solo por rutas de cuota y manejas de dia.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> A unas 6hrs de manejo hacia cualquier costa, tienes playa al alcance. Hacia el Pacifico esta Acapulco y hacia el Golfo, Veracruz.


Ahora si que te pasaste Warp... hace cuanto no manejas la playa!!???   ... segun yo recuerdo son como 3 horas y media (ponle 4 màximo) a Acapulco o a Veracurz desde la puerta de mi casa (claro en un horario en que no agarre trafico para salirde la ciudad)


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Bueno, les cuento que pase la frontera entrando a Nuevo Leon. 

De NL a monterrey por libre y de noche sin problemas.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

por libre y de noche! some balls ehh?

por fin a donde decidiste irte?


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

son de acero inoxidable

ya, hablando en serio lo hice con una persona que hace ese viaje x2 veces/semana.

tambien la imigracion en la ultima caseta tuvo que verificar un detalle con la visa que me dieron. en los 30 a 40 minutos que estive esperando pude hablar con el comandante de la policia federal (muy buena jente) y me dijo que por la libre o por la quota era igual. Pero tambien termino la conversacion con el dicho "cuando te toca te toca"

definitivamente no fue la decision mas segura pero haci fue. Tambien como dijo (creo que fue warp) si le perguntas a los locales ellos son los que saben donde si o no te puedes meter

este fin estoy en puebla y despues GDL. tomo la decision en mas o meno 2 semanas


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Tengo la curiosidad se saber a donde te decidiste ir! Espero que te encuentres bien.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Adam,

Todavia estoy en ese tema. Fui a visitar a thelastbiker en puebla y me gusto much. Thelastbiker me llevo a visitar a diferentes lugares cerca y dentro de cholula y Puebla.

Tambien fui ver Leon, Guadalajara y Monterrey. La verdad es que por temas de trabajo creo que Leon seria la mejor opcion. Tengo unos 4 meses mas para tomar la decision.

Mientras tanto estoy disfrutando la vida montando en los caminos aca en lo que es la belleza (incertar sarcasmo) de Seattle (lodo, lodo, lodo y lluvia, lluvia y algo de hielo y nieve).

J


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Guia?*

Si haces parada en monterrey y quieres rodar mandame un PM, tengo una bici rigida y una de full susp y conozco varias rutas seguras por estos rumbos.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

fuentes_88 said:


> Si haces parada en monterrey y quieres rodar mandame un PM, tengo una bici rigida y una de full susp y conozco varias rutas seguras por estos rumbos.


Fuentes

gracias -- y definitivamente me contacto con tigo.

hace 2 semanas estuve en MTY y con 1 dia de descanso. Para la proxima te aviso y me traigo casco, zapatos y lo demas.

Avisa me si hay algo que te puedo traer para que no le tengas que pagar al Gov su propina.

Saludos

Slomo


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

hola slowmotion

yo vivo en la ciudad de mexico y tengo 15 aÑos, la verdad no he visto a nadie con una pistola, ni se oye de valaceras, yo creo que la ciudad de mexico es la ciudad con menos inseguridad en mexico ahurita,tambien dependiendo de la zona en la que vivas.

tambien hay muchos lugares para hacer mtb

el ajusco,chiluca y el decierto de los leones son los mas conocidos y son muy buenos.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Queretaro, no hay duda. simplemente esta la sierra gorda con unas rutas magnificas (que tal descensos supertecnicos muy largos?) Seguridad, clima muy bien., trafico depende donde vivas. Aeropuerto Intl, pero algo limitado, por otro lado en 3 horas estas en aeropuerto del DF.
Saludos


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

definitivamente Guadalajara, aquí puedes rodar en La primavera, el centinela, bugambilias y si quieres salir de la ciudad esta Tapalpa, Mazamital, el nevado de Colima y un poco mas lejos Puerto Vallarta.
Ademas en Guadalajara puedes encontrar muchos grupos de ciclismo y algunas de las mejores tiendas y talleres de bicis de México


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya esta -- Cholula!!!!


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Slow-motion, creo que tienes que a final de cuentas son prioridades personales, mencionas que viajas mucho por trabajo, en ese caso el DF es la mejor opcion, de cualquier manera el 90% de las veces tendras que trasbordar en el DF.

En cuanto a tranquilidad y calidad de vida , creo que en este momento Queretaro es la opcion aunque en unos años sufrira lo que cualquier ciudad grande, debido a su auge industrial.

En mi opinion el mejor compromiso es, Guadalajara, ademas al no ser tan tan grande, tienes opciones para rodar dentro de la ciudad, sin tener que viajar 1hr hasta el Ajusco como en el DF. La unica ventaja del DF en cuanto al MTB, es que hay bosques (siempre lejos, pero en el DF todo esta lejos gracias a la congestion vehicular) y siempre sera mas agradable rodar en una montaña verde que colinas aridas.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

En el DF olvidate de rodar entre semana a menos de que tengas el bosque a unas cuadras de tu casa. Los fines de semana y temprano no hay problemas con vehiculos, puedes estar llegando al desierto de los leones o al ajusco en cosa de media hora.

Guadalajara no es muy grande pero tiene problemas de trafico bastante graves (para el tamaño de ciudad), y dependiendo de donde vivas los trayectos pueden ser pesados.

Lo mismo ocurre con Queretaro, el tráfico se esta volviendo insoportable. 

En conclusión, no hay para donde voltear, si no mas bien hay que adaptarse.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> En conclusión, no hay para donde voltear, si no mas bien hay que adaptarse.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Difícil la decisión para Slowmotion , tomando en cuenta que el vive en una de las mejores zonas para el mtbike en USA .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya tome la decision -- Puebla/Cholula. Fue una decisión difícil ya que no hay un lugar perfecto. Siempre va ver un aspecto negativo o mejor dicho no es lo optimo en todo aspecto. Al fin de cuenta es "what you make of it", es decir yo creo que Cholula me va funcionar muy bien porque asi va ser la cosa.

Gracias to the last biker -- me ayudo muchísimo, no fue una decision facil. Bueno, falta un mes a mes y medio y me subo a la camioneta con mi bicicleta y me voy de viaje de seattle a puebla. Con una parada -- lo mas probable que sea Moab.

Lo bueno de mi trabajo es que tengo que viajar por casi todo MX. Con la camioneta me llevo la bicla y ya esta.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

otra cosa que se me paso mencionar -- gracias a todos que me dieron la informacion necesario para tomar esta decision.


----------

